# FaeryBee's unexpected visitor



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yesterday was a chilly, windy and rainy fall day here in Virginia. The kind of damp chill that just reaches in and goes right down to the bones.

Last night, I had the dogs out in the backyard for their last outing before bed and turned on the outside patio light. When I did so, I saw a tiny little "ball" of something under the swing of the patio. Moving over to look more closely, I realized it was a tiny little bird, huddled on the wet pavement looking quite miserable. 

Not sure if the poor little guy was injured (possibly having hit the side of the house or the patio door) I decided there was no way I could leave him outdoors all night to fend for himself. (Too many wayward cats in this neighborhood )

I ran upstairs and got my little travel cage, quickly removed all the toys, and put in two natural branch perches. I opened a new bottle of children's pedialyte and put a few drops in fresh water in the water dish of the cage.

I took used a clip to secure the door of the cage in an open position, went outside and sat the cage down near the little bird. When I started to pick up the little guy, he hopped right into the cage! :wow:

I brought the cage in, placed it on a table and covered the top and three sides with a towel. Unsure whether the little fellow would live until morning, I had a very restless night. However, my thought was that at least he'd be warm and dry no matter what happened.

This morning I came down to check on how he was doing and was greeted by this beautiful sight.





​
From the research I've done this morning, it appears that he is an immature pine warbler (common to this area). They live primarily in the tops of pine trees and there is a white pine just behind our back fence. 

Right now he is in the little cage sitting quietly on one of the branches looking around the house and watching Skipper and Scooter fly madly about. PeeWee has managed to fly from the floor of the cage up to the branch perches with no problem so I believe he's going to be just fine.

In a little while, when it has warmed up a bit more outdoors, I will be taking PeeWee back outside to set him free.

The temperature is up to 58 degrees now so I took a couple more pictures




Said goodbye to PeeWee, took him out to the back fence and watched him fly merrily on his way!

I'm glad I was able to provide him with a warm dry place to rest last night.

:wave:​*


----------



## Bushy (Dec 31, 2012)

He's beautiful Deb!

Well done for rescuing him! 
Hopefully he'll live up in the tree for years to come!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Great story, the fact that he jumped into the cage, I think the little guy knew a good thing when he saw it. He appears just fine this morning, nice job.


----------



## Ciralaine (Jul 27, 2012)

That is so sweet . Glad the little guy was ok. Hopefully he has a long happy life from now on he's such a cutie


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, I'm glad to hear the sleep over went well and the little fellow was released with no trouble whatsoever! 
By the way, he has some very beautiful colours!


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

A karma worthy rescue, great job Deb..I'm glad he is ok and thank you for helping the poor guy out for the night


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Well done Deb you did great !!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job you did there Deb!! I am glad you offered him a cozy place to spend the night! and he has such a sweet face!!


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

What a great story.. and with a happy ending!! ....  and probably saved his life..


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*FaeryBee's*

What a perfect adventure. Such a beautiful little one. Well Done!!:hug:


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Aww, he is gorgeous. It is wonderful that you were able to give him a little comfort to regain his energy and be on his way in the morning. A good B&B is hard to find :laugh:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, everyone!
PeeWee was a real cutie and I was very glad I had the travel cage available to give him a nice warm and dry "room" for the night. 

Now, if he goes off and tells all his flock mates so I have multiples showing up the next time it rains, I may have apply for a business license to run a Birdie B&B! :laughing:*


----------



## SusanBudgies (Dec 6, 2008)

What a beautiful story! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful bird Deb. I have never seen one of these before. My mother has a bird book ill have to look up the name of a pine warbler he is so little. I am glad that the little fellow is fine now also that he gets to go back to the wild he maybe have a mate somewhere. Guess they eat bugs etc. What a treat for me to see one of your wild birds thank you for showing us.Oh and how wonderful are you to rescue him what a lucky little bird to of found a wonderful place to live.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Great story Deb, talk about a random act of kindness, major! That is just wonderful. He's a real cutie too!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Little dude just found out what all of us already know...that Deb person, she is a nice lady...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*What a cute little fellow! I love his color too. Good job, Deb, rescuing him from the nasty storm. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

He looked very calm and relaxed Deb, you must of been very happy but a bit nervous when you went and looked in on him in the morning I know I would of been. Imagine the stories he will be telling his friends "Well I was just taking a bit of a break under this huge chair when all of a sudden a palace turns up must of bee my lucky day " :budgie:


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

What a wonderful story Deb!! And what a beautiful little bird. So sweet.


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Wow, Deb - You are a Birdie Sister of Mercy for sure! I believe The Good Lord sent him to your doorstep in particular, where he could find a safe and comfy birdie refuge to regain his strength. I am so happy for you and for him - he was a cute little pretty bird - so glad you could take and show us his pictures!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks everyone for taking the time to look at the thread and for your kind comments.

I feel very blessed to have had the experience of meeting and providing a bit of assistance to this little fellow.*


----------

